# coombe farm, plymouth, jan 09



## theterrorwheel (Jan 23, 2009)

first photo post so abit of a practice, anyway found this while looking for somewhere else.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooh, lots of interesting things! Love that old wheel and the stained glass. I'd love that blue and white bowl! 
Nice find.


----------



## Scruffyone (Jan 23, 2009)

Great pics, so much cool stuff. I used to own one of those Binatone games and it rocked!! so I put a beermat under the left hand side. Sorted it right out  Who needs an XBOX360 anway?


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 23, 2009)

A Raleigh Chopper!!!! I always wanted one of those when I was a kid.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 23, 2009)

Crikey there's some great stuff lying round! Eight track stereo tapes. Retro!! My fave era. 

As well as the interesting stuff it also looks a sad place. Don't know if that's me though? It seems as if the kids have left but without their toys.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## LiamCH (Jan 23, 2009)

I want the Raleigh Chopper, Binatone console (those are brilliant), Polaroid camera and the eight track cartridges. Not for the music, of course. That is a fantastic site. Is it just a dumping ground?


----------



## crickleymal (Jan 23, 2009)

That's a nice find and nice photos. Is that a horse drawn cart in that photo? I used to have one of those Binatone TV games whenI was a kid only I had one with a pistol attachment.

Is that a Chopper, looks a bit like the Tomahawk to me.


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 24, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> Is that a Chopper, looks a bit like the Tomahawk to me.



I stand corrected. Tomahawk it is.


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats good man. Loads of interesting stuff. The square glass bottle is particularly interesting...was there any more old bottles?


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 24, 2009)

looks like theres plenty of old junk to rummage through there lol


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jan 25, 2009)

just noticed in the 1st pic the white wall with the window in the middle has something rather new next to it! yep loads of rummaging to be done there, there was a few bottles therequite alot were broken though, the shed of rusting bikes was abit odd, the pic didnt come out very well damn it.


----------



## harroman (Jan 25, 2009)

mmm noticed the sat dish, cant have been abandoned too long, seems to have deteriorated very quickly


----------



## crickleymal (Jan 25, 2009)

harroman said:


> mmm noticed the sat dish, cant have been abandoned too long, seems to have deteriorated very quickly



Well spotted! As you say the deterioration seems to have been incredibly quick.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jan 26, 2009)

this one didnt come out to well but it gives you an idea of how many bikes they had there!


----------



## graybags (Jan 26, 2009)

*Coombe*

Is this the one by the Staddy ?

G


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 27, 2009)

That last pic reminds me of my friends farm. It lies roughly between Blyth and Whitley bay. Their fields are in several locations near to bridleways. Two years ago they collected 20 bicycles from their fields. Most had simple stuff wrong with them (punctures etc) and were thrown over the hedgerows into the field.
They had lain for quite some time because flash rust was appearing. They were collected and the police informed of their location. No-one asked for them so they were given away amongst friends!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jan 27, 2009)

graybags said:


> Is this the one by the Staddy ?
> 
> 
> not near the staddy although that sounds interesting, this one is near westonmill.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello - Awesome pictures! I just wondered, you said you found this place whilst looking for somewhere else - what ere you looking for?


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 7, 2009)

was looking for mr whippy, had a craving for one of those lovely cornets with a flake in it.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Feb 10, 2009)

Aaaaa, of course! How stupid of me...


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 10, 2009)

not at all stupid just me being all sas like! with subtle clues! was looking for this 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7000&highlight=ice+cream+plymouth


----------



## ww2nut (Feb 10, 2009)

*great post*

love the pics very dramatic, can i borrow your time machine next time!


----------



## hayz1984 (Feb 12, 2009)

howdo i send u a private message terrorwheel?


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Feb 12, 2009)

theterrorwheel said:


> not at all stupid just me being all sas like! with subtle clues! was looking for this
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7000&highlight=ice+cream+plymouth



Ah ha! No, I really was being a little dim. Thanks for the (now very obvious) clue!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 15, 2009)

hayz1984 said:


> howdo i send u a private message terrorwheel?



you need to have posted a certain amount before you can use PM.


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 14, 2009)

theterrorwheel said:


> f



I have that very same model!

Its a buick regal, same colour!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jul 26, 2009)

as it was a rather wet day indeed to day i decided to have a little ramble, so popped here to get some close up artifacts type shots.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 27, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> I have that very same model!
> 
> Its a buick regal, same colour!


Kojak's Buick Regal, should've had a man hanging out of the rear side window with a gun & on the back is a cogged wheel which when you turn makes a clicking sound like he's firing.

I had 2 of these, one large one (this one) & one smaller one.

I also had the horsebox in the background, looked very similar in that it had no rear door & no tyres!


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 28, 2009)

ahhhhhh that jack in a box!!!!!!!!

that enough to say anything. *running a mile*
hahahah


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Jul 31, 2009)

TTW - We all know you just took your toy box down there and took pics...


----------



## dantheman (Nov 11, 2009)

theterrorwheel said:


> as it was a rather wet day indeed to day i decided to have a little ramble, so popped here to get some close up artifacts type shots.



i had one of these siren thingys with the mic on my bike when i was younger,it had three different sirens and a loudspeaker


----------



## Labb (Nov 11, 2009)

What a find. Some really nice shots here. Thanks for posting.


----------

